# Cantine âge



## Domuk (5 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour es que l’école maternelle peut prendre les enfants de 3 ans à la cantine? Une petite qui aura 3 ans fin août 2023 , l’école sera obligatoire toute la journée ? Je souhaiterais que cette enfant aille a la cantine si elle  va à l’école toute la journée afin de ne pas perturber le sommeil des plus petits.


----------



## B29 (5 Novembre 2022)

A 3 ans, un enfant peut manger à la cantine, il n'y a aucun problème. 
Dans notre secteur, les puéricultrices n'aiment pas que les assistantes maternelles aillent chercher des enfants à midi car cela peut perturber les enfants qui arrivent très tôt chez elles et qui mangent un peu avant midi et nous avons aussi l'interdiction de ramener un enfant après le repas à l'école.  Seule solution pour les parents, la cantine.


----------



## bidulle (5 Novembre 2022)

un enfant de 3 ans en août 2023 doit faire sa rentrée en septembre 2023 école toute la journée
donc si école toute la journée = cantine acceptée


----------



## Griselda (5 Novembre 2022)

Suis d'accord avec les collègues. A 3 ans révolu il n'y a aucune raison pour que l'enfant soit refusé à la cantine. mais les Parents peuvent préférer qu'il n'y mange pas, c'est leur choix, pas une obligation alors.

Ceci dit même si cet enfant n'aurait 3 ans qu'en décembre, rentrerait à l'école en septembre et que la posture de la commune serait de n'accorder une place à la cantine qu'à 3 ans révolu cela doit devenir avant tout le problème des Parents et non celui de l'AM.

Si l'AM juge que pour son organisation de travail et préserver les rythmes de ses autres enfants elle n'accepte pas de faire des trajets il suffit qu'elle l'explique et aux Parents de trouver une solution:
- se dégager du temps pour aller chercher eux mêmes leur enfant et l'emmener chez l'AM à midi (j'ai déjà eut)
- trouver une personne qui se chargera de ce déplacement
- trouver une autre AM ou une baby sitter qui prendra en charge l'enfant selon leur envie (et donc rompre le contrat de la première AM, lui libérer sa place en entier)

Perso je le dis dès le début je ne prends que peu de perisco 
- seulement si ma 4eme place n'est pas pourvue
- seulement pour un enfant que j'ai eut bébé avant son entrée à l'école
- seulement si on me l'emmène (je ne fais pas de déplacement)
- avec augmentation de mon taux horaire

Ma priorité va aux bébés avant l'entrée à l'école: ce sont eux mon cœur de métier.

Quoi qu'il arrive et quelque que soit la raison on ne peut pas forcer une AM à accepter un Avenant s'il ne lui convient pas.
On garde en tête que l'AM doit avoir une vue d'ensemble des besoins de tous ses accueillis alors que les PE ne connaissent à la base que leur besoin à eux et pour leur enfant, ils ne peuvent pas deviner si c'est pratique ou cohérent dans un accueil collectif. C'est donc bien à l'AM d'expliquer ce qu'elle veut ou ne veut pas pour elle et son groupe d'enfants.

Note que j'ai déjà eut des Parents qui dès le début de l'entretient me posaient cette question des déplacements pour les perisco car ils souhaitaient justement trouver une AM qui n'n faisait pas, qui privilégie le rythme des bébés...


----------



## LadyA. (5 Novembre 2022)

Oui, mais, et la je trouve que les puer et pmi ne sont absolument pas à l'écoute des enfants et bienveillants comme ils veulent le faire croire, en interdisant de récupérer des périsco le midi.
Car la cantine à 3 ans, c'est chaud. Certains s'y plairont c'est sûr , mais la cantine c'est avant tout un brouhaha incessant,  se débrouiller seul et tant pis si on y arrive pas ( souvenir de mon fils de 3 ans qui n'a pas pas pu manger une orange par ex car personne  pour l'aider).
Ça fait de longues journées,  le midi les petits en maternelle sont souvent fatigués,  c'est hard la cantine franchement...


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Novembre 2022)

Je répondrais juste que ce n'est pas les enfants que les allées-venues pour les périscolaires ou/et ses propres enfants qui les perturbent mais plutôt si l'ass mat s'en sent capable car il faut une grande organisation çà c'est sûr mais de là à l'interdire ! de quel droit ? cela me dépassera toujours !!! beaucoup ne seront pas d'accord avec moi mais tant pis je l'ai fait c'est du boulot mais je ne regrette rien ! et si un PE me l'avait imposé donc interdit il aurait été voir ailleurs mais n'aurait à l'époque pas signé avec moi !!!


----------



## Griselda (5 Novembre 2022)

La question LadyA n'est pas de savoir si la cantine a 3 ans POUR TOUS les enfants est appropriée et si l'école TOUTE la journée pour un enfant d'à peine 3 ans c'est approprié pour TOUS les enfants. Il y a des cas particuliers c'est certain. Mais si cas particulier c'est avant tout aux Parents de trouver la solution. Car non il n'est pas non plus logique que tous les accueillis d'une AM, qui ont eux moins de 3 ans et sont donc encore plus vulnérables, doivent subir un dérangement important chaque jour de leur rythme à eux. Encore une fois l'AM se doit d'avoir une réflexion globale sur sa façon d'organiser ses différentes missions de TOUS ses accueillis (et enfants à elle).

Quand j'étais jeune Maman de ma première fille qui rentrait à l'école un mois avant ses 3 ans j'ai trouvé très bien de lui accorder d'aller la chercher à 11h45 pour qu'elle mange et dorme à la maison, n'allant à l'école que le matin. 
J'avais son petit frère, mon fils de quelques mois, cette organisation était parfaite pour lui aussi car alors il avait le temps de faire la sieste matinale avant d'aller chercher la grande sœur puis de manger sans délai et ne pas être embêtée pour sa sieste de l’après midi. Je n'étais QUE Maman de mes 2 enfants et avait réfléchis pour le bien des 2.
L'année suivante ma fille rentrait en moyenne section, restait l’après midi à l'école, la cantine était pour moi une évidence car je ne voulais pas imposer à mon fils de 18 mois des allers et venues entre midi et 2, au moment de sa sieste. Ça s'est très bien passé pour elle, comme pour mon fils.
Cette organisation a été tout à fait cohérente aussi avec l'accueil des mes premiers Loulous en tant qu'AM 2 mois plus tard: ceux là avaient 2 ans et la deuxième avait 4 mois.
Si ma fille n'avait pas pu manger à la cantine alors il m'aurait semblé tout à fait logique de revoir mes prétentions en tant qu'AM car je n'aurais absolument pas imposé cette particularité à l'ensemble de mes accueillis si ça devait leur être inconfortable puisque je n'avais pas voulu l'imposer à mon propre fils non plus quand il était bébé. 
Quand il est lui même rentré à l'école à 3 ans et demi il a été à la cantine dès la première année et ça s'est très bien passé.

En tant qu'AM nous devons d'abord répondre aux besoins des bébés, c'est le cœur de notre métier. 
Si un Parent a un enfant avec des besoins particuliers c'est d'abord à lui de trouver la solution, pas necessairement à l'AM et c'est ce point de vue que la PMI défends. La PMI nous mets en garde qu'à vouloir répondre aux besoins-envies de chaque Parent nous, à force de vouloir être adaptable et empathique envers les Parents on en oublie que notre empathie doit aller d'abord à l'ensemble des enfants dont nous nous occupons. Voilà pourquoi non faire du perisco n'est pas obligatoirement notre mission et peut quelque fois aller à l'encontre de l'accueil des bébés... sauf si l'AM ne fait QUE du perisco?!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Novembre 2022)

Perso je n ai jamais mis mes enfants a la cantine que ça soit à la maternelle ou au primaire  j étais totalement contre
Ma fille a commencer la cantine lors de son entrée en 6 ieme et mon fils y va seulement depuis cette année pour son entrée au lycée car pas le choix

Au début que j étais AM je faisait les 4 voyages d école , avec une bonne organisation c est tout à fait faisable et les loulous qu on garde s'y font très bien

15 ans que je vais à la même école maternelle j avoue que maintenant moins j y vais plus je suis contente , cet année scolaire j y vais 3 fois par semaine à 16h20 donc ça va c est plus que gérable

Dans ma ville les puer ne nous embête pas avec les voyages d école , ce n est absolument pas interdit .


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Novembre 2022)

Et si comme pour moi mon attestation d'agrément m'interdit les aller retour à l'école la question ne se pose même pas. 
Je précise toujours aux familles pas de périscolaire et je n'ai jamais eu de problème à trouver des accueils bien au contraire.


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Novembre 2022)

Sandrine2572 tout à fait çà ! c'est vrai qu'en vieillissant on n'a moins la pèche je l'ai fait et j'en suis contente !!! maintenant si on ne veut pas faire les périscolaires c'est autre chose !!! mais ne laissons pas nos enfants de côté pour un interdit qui n'a pas lieu d'être laissons les ass mat qui s'en sentent capables de le faire et pour les autres elles font comme elles l'entendent !!! chacune sa façon de travailler ...


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Novembre 2022)

Et en plus j'ai remarqué que les familles me confient 9 fois sur 10 leurs enfants jusqu'à 3 ans sans les avoir scolarisés plus tôt. Les enfants rentrent à l'école plus tard sur des journées entières et me sont donc confiés plus longtemps sans baisse du volume horaire travaillé.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Je crois que toutes les situations sont particulières.

Les parents ont des aides moindres ce qui peut être un facteur. 

J'ai lu que certaines étaient contre avant un certain âge ok, mais encore faut-il avoir la possibilité d'une école à proximité du domicile.  Ici il faut faire 5 kms. Donc on limitait les déplacements inutiles.

Etc..


----------



## liline17 (5 Novembre 2022)

Le bien être des enfants est en premier lieu de la responsabilité de leurs parents, à eux de mettre en place une organisation qui ne pénalise pas les autres enfants, sur ce point, je rejoins totalement Griselda.
Je pense que nous aurons souvent, encore ce débat, chacune fait comme elle l'entend, j'explique à ceux qui me le demandent, que j'ai garanti à mes autres PE le respect du rythme de leurs enfants et que je dois respecter cette parole, et qu'ils étaient bien content quand leur enfant était plus jeune que je ne fasse pas les trajets.
Mais en vrai, cette question ne m'est que rarement posée, le plus souvent lors des entretiens, assez souvent, les parents sont soulagés de savoir que je ne trimballerai pas leur enfant été comme hivers au moment des repas et des siestes.


----------



## tonton78 (5 Novembre 2022)

Je ne crois pas que les enfants subissent un trajet scolaire ....dans ce cas ils subissent le trajet pour aller en vacances qui coupe leur rythme, le trajet pour rentrer chez eux sur le moment en fin de journée où ils sont fatigués, les courses avec maman le samedi, bref.....je pense que les enfants s'adaptent bien plus qu'on ne le pense et que ce n'est pas malveillant de penser à éviter la cantine a un loulou qu'on a accueilli pendant presque 3 ans et que ce n'est pas nécessairement délétère pour les autres enfants... Je n'aime pas l'idée que parce qu'un enfant a grandi et que d'autres bébés ont fait leur apparition chez son AM, que les besoins des bébés prédominent sur les besoins d'un enfant de 3 ans ... Je crois que l'on se doit de répondre aux besoins de tous les enfants accueillis en fonction de nos capacités, de nos souhaits et de nos organisations. Je respecte les AM qui n'acceptent pas les périscolaires, qui le disent dès le début aux PE, les choses sont ainsi claire. Mais je respecte aussi les AM qui se sentent de continuer à accueillir des péris et qui le font et le font bien d'ailleurs....


----------

